# Door Panel Removal



## chrisrsmith (Mar 6, 2011)

How do I remove a door panel on a MK2 56 plate?

I found one torx within the arm rest section of the door panel and then found a strong 'clip' bottom right BUT was very tight and didn;t want to force it!

Any help appreciated.


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Would Like To Know As Well


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

I've just gone through this to change the window mechanism.

I got a how to guide off brittain on the forum, PM him and i'm sure he'll give you a PDF copy of it, he's a really nice chap. 

Has your window mechanism failed, reason i'm asking it seems to becoming a common problem, mines a 56 plate too. :?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

DStill said:


> I've just gone through this to change the window mechanism.
> 
> I got a how to guide off brittain on the forum, PM him and i'm sure he'll give you a PDF copy of it, he's a really nice chap.
> 
> Has your window mechanism failed, reason i'm asking it seems to becoming a common problem, mines a 56 plate too. :?


I also need to do this (56 plate). Would it not be possible to put it in the kb section?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

DStill said:


> I got a how to guide off brittain on the forum, PM him and i'm sure he'll give you a PDF copy of it, he's a really nice chap.


Don't believe it. :lol:

Those of you who want a copy of the PDF just PM me an email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

thanks brittan for sending it to me


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Those clips along the bottom edge are VERY strong and require a lot of force to release them (audi use a special tool) . Unfortunatley some may break in the process  but cheap and easy to replace


----------



## chrisrsmith (Mar 6, 2011)

DStill said:


> I've just gone through this to change the window mechanism.
> 
> I got a how to guide off brittain on the forum, PM him and i'm sure he'll give you a PDF copy of it, he's a really nice chap.
> 
> Has your window mechanism failed, reason i'm asking it seems to becoming a common problem, mines a 56 plate too. :?


Yes, the motor sounds like it is working (wirring) but there's a crunching/grinding noise so I presume its the mechanical 'part' - was this what your's was doing? How much to get the part and where from?

The windows dropped an inch approx but occasionally if I select to close the window then mechanism seems to catch and life the window accordingly.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## chrisrsmith (Mar 6, 2011)

DStill said:


> I've just gone through this to change the window mechanism.
> 
> I got a how to guide off brittain on the forum, PM him and i'm sure he'll give you a PDF copy of it, he's a really nice chap.
> 
> Has your window mechanism failed, reason i'm asking it seems to becoming a common problem, mines a 56 plate too. :?


Yes, the motor sounds like it is working (wirring) but there's a crunching/grinding noise so I presume its the mechanical 'part' - was this what your's was doing? How much to get the part and where from?

The windows dropped an inch approx but occasionally if I select to close the window then mechanism seems to catch and life the window accordingly.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

I would be pleased to have it...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

morane_j said:


> I would be pleased to have it...


PDF sent as requested.


----------



## bigandy (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd like it too please Brittan - got an annoying rattle in both doors and a squeaking door pull that I'd like to sort.

Cheers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bigandy said:


> I'd like it too please Brittan - got an annoying rattle in both doors and a squeaking door pull that I'd like to sort.
> 
> Cheers


as above then, PM me an email address.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

chrisrsmith said:


> DStill said:
> 
> 
> > I've just gone through this to change the window mechanism.
> ...


It'll be the window regulator. The crunching is a frayed cable going around a pulley - this will eventually jam with your window stuck open and a long drive home in freezing weather. The whole mechanism needs changing and comes a complete unit. Ask me how I know all this :-(


----------



## ekiiski (Jun 7, 2010)

brittan said:


> bigandy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like it too please Brittan - got an annoying rattle in both doors and a squeaking door pull that I'd like to sort.
> ...


Hi Brittan,

One more broken window regulator (driver's side, TTC, MY07, 47000 km). I can't send or reply to PMs because of new site policy. I can still read the PMs. Is there any way you can send me the instructions. TIA.

Cheers,

--
Esa


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brittan, You seem to be the guy with all the answers. Created a frenzy of people wanting to know about his. I too would like to know how to get the window mechanism off. I want to get into the outer doorskin to fit soundproofing. I too cannot get pms...
Minty


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ekiiski said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > bigandy said:
> ...


Read your PM and then we should be able to sort this.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

the minty1 said:


> Brittan, You seem to be the guy with all the answers. Created a frenzy of people wanting to know about his. I too would like to know how to get the window mechanism off. I want to get into the outer doorskin to fit soundproofing. I too cannot get pms...
> but i will give my email. If you could send it here that would be appreciated [email protected]
> Minty


I've sent you the words on door card removal. I don't have any info for the window mechanism.
Brian

Minty/Murray - - :roll:


----------



## chrislewis28 (Mar 14, 2011)

must be a common fault then, my 07 TT is with Audi today with the same problem. Luckily its under warranty.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

brittan said:


> the minty1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brittan, You seem to be the guy with all the answers. Created a frenzy of people wanting to know about his. I too would like to know how to get the window mechanism off. I want to get into the outer doorskin to fit soundproofing. I too cannot get pms...
> ...


Thanks for the info on the door card Brittan


----------



## MaXius (May 15, 2009)

the minty1 said:


> Thanks for the info on the door card Brittan


Isn't that the same thing I already sent you?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

MaXius said:


> the minty1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info on the door card Brittan
> ...


Hello MaXius, Yes it is. I was just being polite. The info I was after was how to remove the actual window mechanism to get to the door skin. I did not read the original post closely enough.


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

May I please have a copy of the pdf? Can't seem to PM you Brittain?


----------



## gavna (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Brittan

Could I please have a copy of the PDF, you'd be a life saver!!

My e-mail is [email protected]

Many Thanks

Gav


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

gavna said:


> Hi Brittan
> 
> Could I please have a copy of the PDF, you'd be a life saver!!
> 
> ...


Lifebuoy sent.


----------



## gavna (Jan 11, 2010)

brittan said:


> gavna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brittan
> ...


Thanks Brittan

Nothing seems to have come through yet, could you try sending it again?

Many Thanks

Gav


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Life boat launched and all looks ok from this end.


----------



## gavna (Jan 11, 2010)

brittan said:


> Life boat launched and all looks ok from this end.


Still no joy sorry brittan, could you send it again to [email protected]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ASR helo despatched.

All 3 emails indicate successful sending. Check your end.


----------



## gavna (Jan 11, 2010)

brittan said:


> ASR helo despatched.
> 
> All 3 emails indicate successful sending. Check your end.


Thanks Brittan

Still nothing come through my end so now not only is my TT broken but it looks like my e-mail is too

Could you try sending it to my friend on [email protected]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The words are an attachment to my email and the doc is 2.3MB.

Do your settings or hotmail limit receiving attachments or attachments over a certain size?


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

brittan said:


> Life boat launched and all looks ok from this end.


Hi Brittan seems to be a coomon theme, mine wnt today, can you send the pdf to
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## jelgey (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Brittan

I too are in dire need of the pdf  Please can you forward a copy to:

[email protected]

Many thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jelgey said:


> Hi Brittan
> 
> I too are in dire need of the pdf  Please can you forward a copy to:
> 
> ...


Check your emails!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 29, 2011)

Since everyone is doing it 

I can't PM you as well, but when you get a chance could you send a copy to [email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

beckermanex said:


> Since everyone is doing it
> 
> I can't PM you as well, but when you get a chance could you send a copy to [email protected]
> 
> Cheers!


Since I'm doing it for everyone - check your emails.


----------



## bigandy (Feb 17, 2011)

Please email it to me too! Split my email address to hopefully avoid spam... :evil:

[email protected]

Cheers
Andy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bigandy said:


> Please email it to me too! Split my email address to hopefully avoid spam... :evil:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Some non-spam sent.


----------



## ZyBeR (Sep 21, 2011)

Could I have a copy too? 

[email protected]


----------



## buzzbeesi (Jan 10, 2011)

brittan said:


> DStill said:
> 
> 
> > I got a how to guide off brittain on the forum, PM him and i'm sure he'll give you a PDF copy of it, he's a really nice chap.
> ...


Hi Brittan,

I'd be really grateful if you could email me a copy of this PDF. I'm unable to PM unfortunately.

_email removed_

4rings quoted £405 to replace my window regulator. I dread to think what official Audi would be.

Cheers!

buzzbeesi


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Those who've had their door panels off, have you identified what the design fault is with the window cabling getting chewed up, and have you been able to do anything with the door cards off to remedy it?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZyBeR said:


> Could I have a copy too?
> [email protected]





buzzbeesi said:


> I'd be really grateful if you could email me a copy of this PDF. I'm unable to PM unfortunately.
> buzzbeesi


Two more copies sent out.


----------



## buzzbeesi (Jan 10, 2011)

brittan said:


> ZyBeR said:
> 
> 
> > Could I have a copy too?
> ...


Thanks Brittan really appreciate it.

Shall I upload it to rapidshare and provide a link or is this illegal/against the CoC?


----------



## 507joe (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Brittan,

I'm another one with a broken window regulator mechanisim (56 plate TT), could you or someone please email me the pdf describing the proceedure..

Joe ([email protected]) THANKS


----------



## Jiveman (May 6, 2005)

Hi Brittan, could I also have a copy of instructions.
I also need to take door card off.
*[email protected]* - no stars

Many Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

507joe said:


> Hi Brittan,
> 
> I'm another one with a broken window regulator mechanisim (56 plate TT), could you or someone please email me the pdf describing the proceedure..
> 
> Joe ([email protected]) THANKS





Jiveman said:


> Hi Brittan, could I also have a copy of instructions.
> I also need to take door card off.
> *[email protected]* - no stars
> 
> Many Thanks


Two more copies of the door card removal instructions sent.


----------



## mrmagoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Brittain
My drivers side window has jammed. A copy for me would be much appreciated.
Thanks [email protected]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

mrmagoo said:


> Hi Brittain
> My drivers side window has jammed. A copy for me would be much appreciated.
> Thanks [email protected]


Copy sent.


----------



## philipgsmith (Nov 19, 2011)

I did this to put sound deadening panels inside the door trims - very little is installed at the factory.

To remove the door panels on the Audi TT Mk2:-

Tools needed are a torx screwdriver (T10 I think); an inspection lamp; three plastic/ wooden wedges; a door panel clip removal tool or a flat edged screwdriver; possibly a hair dryer to warm up the door clips; a dry cotton cloth; a small pot to hold the clips and screws as you remove them (and to not lose them!) and a warm dry garage. Allow about one hour per door to remove and replace each panel.

1. Do this in a warm dry garage. There are nine plastic clips around the sides and bottom of the door. These are very brittle and the plastic trim is easily snapped if the air temperature is cold (<12 deg C). Have a heater on in the garage if necessary and a hair dryer to hand if the plastic is cold.
2. Start by removing the two torx screws under the armrest and behind the upper speaker grille (which you need to gently pry out using a plastic ruler) next to the door pull handle. Use a magnetic torx screwdriver so that you don't drop the screw inside the speaker!
Using three wooden/ plastic wedges start to lever out the plastic trim panel away from the metal door, starting at the bottom corner underneath the outer door handle. Move the wedges along as you pop each of the nine panel clips. It is a good idea to have a few spare clips as you will probably break a couple. Some of the clips will pop off the door panel along the bottom edge and stay in the metal door panel, so you will have to lever them out.
3. When you have popped the bottom three panel clips the panel will then rotate out from the bottom and the side panel clips will release more easily. When all nine clips are free the bottom of the door panel will rotate out and you can unhook the top of the door panel from the top of the door frame.
4. Take care as you will now have to release one electrical connector from the door module (grey plastic with a purple rotary catch). You will also have to unhook the door cable release from the door handle. Pull back on the white plastic clip and then rotate the door panel 90 degrees to unhook the c clip end of the cable. Audi use a spot of black mastic to keep the clip and handle engaged, so re-use that on reassembly.
5. Lift clear the door panel and place it onto a clean flat surface/ sheet.
6. To get inside the door panel there is a large black plastic panel that is clipped to the inner metal panel. Look carefully around the edge of this kidney shaped black plastic panel and you will see about nine square "icons". These identify the retaining clips so slide a thin electrical screwdriver underneath and push back the lugs and lift up and away. When you have lifted up at about five lugs the panel will lift out (then held then by the door release cable).
7. You can also undo the main speaker by using the same a torx screwdriver to remove the four torx screws. Undo the speaker connection and lift out the speaker. You may need to cut the cable tie holding the wiring loom to the speaker so have a spare black cable tie ready.
On reassembly use a little Vaseline on the speaker screw mounting lugs. This will make tightening the screws easier and the lugs are less likely to rotate and stop tightening. Also put a little Vaseline on the nine mounting holes and the nine panel clips. This will make reassembly and any future removal a whole lot easier next time.
8. Whilst you are inside the panel it is well worth putting just a little light grease onto the pulleys and window winder cable. The mechanism will last a lot longer.
9. I have just put some sound deadening pads inside the doors and rear speaker panels. Audi are very mean indeed with the sound deadening on the Mk1 and the Mk2 TT. The doors were damp inside so if applying sound deadening panels cut them into quarters to make handling easier and rub dry the inside door panel skins. Warm the sound deadening pads with a hair drier to make them soft and the glue more tacky. This will make the sound deadening pads stick cleanly to the metal skin. 
10. Reassembly is very simple and a reverse of the above. Make sure you check the speaker connection, the door electric module connection and it is locked into position. Then re-attach the door handle cable and clip into position. Put the black mastic back onto the c clips to keep it in place. Then having checked all nine door panel clips are in place on the door panel trim and not still on the door, (and are lined up with the holes in the metal panel) then snap/ thump the door panel back into position using the flat of your hand. The Vaseline on the clips/ door holes will makes this much easier. Tighten up the two torx screws and snap the top speaker grille back into place next to the door pull handle.
11. The rear speaker panels are similar in that they are held by about six clips and wedges. Just pull out and forwards to access the speaker. To get inside the panel remove the four speaker screws (T10 torx again I think) and pull the speaker outwards. You will need a good inspection lamp to see and you will need to remove the bench seat upwards and outwards to lift the rear panels outwards. Again these are quite brittle so only do this on a warm dry days. There is no sound deadening inside the rear panel skins at all and these are very tinny. On reassembly use some Vaseline on the speaker screws and panel clips and door skin holes and then make sure the clips are in the right place. All of mine had pulled out and were held by the metal panel and I needed the panel clip removal tool (or a flat screwdriver but be careful not to scratch the paint). I snapped one panel clip retainer and had to use quick setting araldite to put it back into position to hold the panel clip. 
This did make huge difference to the drumming of the panels and the doors now "thud" shut instead of clanging.

Enjoy!


----------



## mrmagoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi all 
Just for information, my car was forunately still in the 3mth warranty period.
As usual (it seems) the regulator was at fault. The problem was fixed at audi teesside main dealer and cost £231.
The price seems to be a lot less than some people have noted on this thread.
Thanks everyone for the information,I'm sure I'll be using it in the future!


----------



## TTTFSI (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, I have read these posts with great interest and have registered with the Forum as a new member in the hope that someone could please help me urgently!?

I have an Audi TT Mk2 56 Plate with a stuck open drivers door window. There was a lot of mechanical crunching sounds and at one point the window got an inch from the top though now its fully down and will go up a bit before going fully back down. Vag com says the motor overtemp is active.

I'm assuming that the whole mechanism needs replacing though really could do with some helpful instrucions to remove the door panel and mechanism etc. I'm wondering if there are any nasty surprises like air bag sensors to look out for.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to participating in the forum.

Thanks
TTFSI [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Brittan has instructinons on removing the door card, but to change the window regulator you also need to remove the glass. This is a two man job and also requires suction lifters for the glass since to re-install you need one person outside the car holding the glass in place and another to do up bolts to the required torque inside. If you don't have the right tools and a second pair of hands you'd be best to get a workshop to do it in my view.


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the same problem that TTTFSI. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I didn't know that It was necessary 2 persons to change the window regulator.
Is it possible to grease the mechanism without change the regulator?

I found one picture of door panel opened, if it helps.
Is possible to touch or grease the cable regulator? Where is it?
Thanks for answer.
Regards


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The regulator motor is the white, black and grey assembly lower left of centre of that picture. The regulator mechanism isn't in that picture; it's inside the door itself as far as I know and has to be removed to be accessed. I don't think it's a serviceable item, though may be wrong. It seems to be a part with known weaknesses that is bound to fail


----------



## raugusto (Dec 15, 2011)

Could I have a copy too?

[email protected]


----------



## leejijin (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Britain,

May i have a copy too? Thanks in advance.

Please email to [email protected]

Regards,

Darren


----------



## ernie (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Britain,

May i have a copy too? I need remove the door panel for a upgrade of the hifi.
Thanks in advance.
Please email to [email protected]

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## ernie (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi brittan

Thanks for the copy

ernie


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

The panel removal tool pictured in the instructions can be purchased here:
EG 12105
http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi.htm


----------



## Miraclemaxx (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Britain,

Could you send me a copy please? 
I've got the same issue.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> The panel removal tool pictured in the instructions can be purchased here:
> EG 12105
> http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi.htm


A similar tool from the UK is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jack-Sealey-Tri ... rid_pt_1_0


----------



## Ronster (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Brittan,

if youre still distributing this PDF, id appreciate a copy too as my passenger side porthole is stck open 

Thanks in advance,

Ronnie


----------



## dmyl (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi britain

Once more copy to me will make me feel great.
Thank you in advance

My mail [email protected]

Thanks once more


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Brittan could you send me pdf of how to remoce door card mk 2 cheers... can pm cause not been here long enough or something like that.. thanks mate.. also do you need to get plyers to remove it or as there a cheaper option....

my door wont open from inside but ok from outside.. think cable or something.. cheers.


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

opps forgot to send email. [email protected]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TTConvertible07 said:


> Hey Brittan could you send me pdf of how to remoce door card mk 2 cheers... can pm cause not been here long enough or something like that.. thanks mate.. also do you need to get plyers to remove it or as there a cheaper option....
> 
> my door wont open from inside but ok from outside.. think cable or something.. cheers.


Instructions sent.


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for pdf Brittan that is perfect..


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

just an idea guys I know it only a few quid, but everypenny counts in the re-session. rather than buying a tool to prize open door card, it is much easier to just use an "old fork" adjust accordingly, then put electrical tape on it to stop it from marking the door. that is what i used and it worked a treat.


----------



## Grumpy_SWE (Jul 26, 2011)

I would also like a copy of the guide.
Thanks in advance.

cheidgren(at)hotmail.com


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

you can use something like this :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Upholstry-Rem ... 1c237ef0bc

just protect it so you don't harm your door :wink:

I use the same thing in this thread :

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=148866&start=30


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-DOOR-TRIM ... 5d326fe4a2


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Grumpy_SWE said:


> I would also like a copy of the guide.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> cheidgren(at)hotmail.com


Copy sent.


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi brittan,

Can I also get a copy? mitchell.arrieta(at)gmail.com

Thanks in advance...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MGuruX said:


> Hi brittan,
> 
> Can I also get a copy? mitchell.arrieta(at)gmail.com
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Copy sent.


----------



## baker8929 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Brittan,

Would you be able to send me a copy of your guide for the dooor panel?

I've got the same problem with the motor regulator for the passenger door.

([email protected])

Cheers


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Any chance everyone that is having this window regulator fault can post on the *STICKY* set up for it, as this problem
is getting fragmented into many threads ... I intend taking it further with Audi and can at least gauge (to some degree) what level we are facing on this problematic issue ... it's considerably bigger than what I thought by the looks of it .. Audi say . there is _*no common problem *_with it >


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

baker8929 said:


> Hi Brittan,
> 
> Would you be able to send me a copy of your guide for the dooor panel?
> 
> ...


Copy sent.


----------



## dkor (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Brittan,
Can you please send me he pdf too?

many thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

hey brittan

if u could send to me 2 please .. wan it to paint black the door handles!

[email protected]
merci.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

dkor said:


> Hi Brittan,
> Can you please send me he pdf too?
> 
> many thanks,
> [email protected]





TT-REX said:


> hey brittan
> 
> if u could send to me 2 please .. wan it to paint black the door handles!
> 
> ...


Two more copies sent.


----------



## Dubaitt (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello,

Could you please forward a copy of the pdf at email [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## kermit954 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Brittan,

Could you send me the pdf of the door panel removal.
email : [email protected]

Many Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Dubaitt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please forward a copy of the pdf at email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks





kermit954 said:


> Hey Brittan,
> 
> Could you send me the pdf of the door panel removal.
> email : [email protected]
> ...


Two more copies sent. 

Encore!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

tu devrai charger une petite montant $ pour chaque copie envoyer :lol: tu serai riche!!


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brittan, Can you send me a copy.................Only joking. You should charge for this service. You must have patience of a saint. Must be the most requested 'can you send me' by far.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT-REX said:


> tu devrai charger une petite montant $ pour chaque copie envoyer :lol: tu serai riche!!


C'est vrai - alors maintenant m'envoyer $10.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just as a point of interest for this. I was at the Audi garage today and asked if I could use the car without the doortrim in place ie not cause any diagnostic messages. And you can. May help someone


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Brittan,

Could I have a copy too please?
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

daveye-150 said:


> Hi Brittan,
> 
> Could I have a copy too please?
> [email protected]
> ...


Copy sent.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

brittan said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > tu devrai charger une petite montant $ pour chaque copie envoyer :lol: tu serai riche!!
> ...


 je reprends quesque jai dit :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT-REX said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > TT-REX said:
> ...


 :lol: - - - - Tu sais que certaines personnes ici dirais reprendre ton photos.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

laffaire c que je men colise de ce que les gens disent ici, y pensent que leur tt c une veritable voiture, je vai etre franc et dire c de la marde a chier les TT point final . ( a par ta TT si tu veux :lol: )


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

brittan said:


> Copy sent.


Thanks for my copy as well [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT-REX said:


> laffaire c que je men colise de ce que les gens disent ici, y pensent que leur tt c une veritable voiture, je vai etre franc et dire c de la marde a chier les TT point final . ( a par ta TT si tu veux :lol: )


Non, c'est une TT de même que tous les autres. 8)


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

the minty1 said:


> Just as a point of interest for this. I was at the Audi garage today and asked if I could use the car without the doortrim in place ie not cause any diagnostic messages. And you can. May help someone


I haven't read all the thread but you should be carefull about this statement ! there is an airbag sensor in the door and without the door trim things can go wrong and the sensor might trigger the airbag opening accidentally !!!


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hadaak said:


> the minty1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a point of interest for this. I was at the Audi garage today and asked if I could use the car without the doortrim in place ie not cause any diagnostic messages. And you can. May help someone
> ...


OK your may be correct. Let me give my reasons for making this comment. I want to upgrade my speakers in the car, so went to a hifi installer.

My question: can I use the car with the door trim off. Answer : Yes.

Now this installer is not Halfords but a highly regarded installer in these parts. As a double check I went to Audi and asked the Service manger who asked one of his two lead technicians. Answer most definately it won't. What can i say its the feedback i had. Obvoiusly im not talking about running with a door trim off for 6 months here. As for a I could make out, yes there is an airbag in the door, but the sensor is in the kick panel in the main body of the car.

I will the caveat then 'At your own risk' 

The reason I also put this is because I have asked these type of questions on the Forum and had no reply. I was just trying to be helpful.... If you are an Audi technician or know from experience I bow to your superior knowledge


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I removed the trim myself and here is what Audi say about this operation (something the Audi technician probably never read  ) :

_
WARNING
- Ensure that the door is properly sealed when it is installed, otherwise the crash sensor (pressure sensor) may not function correctly. 
- The door trim clips -arrows- provide a seal for the system. Renew door trim clips if necessary. 
- Observe precautions for handling crash sensors (pressure sensors) for front side airbag → Chapter. 
_

and here is some more details about the crash sensors:

_Precautions to take when handling crash sensors (pressure sensors) for side airbags (front) 
The crash sensors for side airbags are very sensitive to pressure changes and must therefore be handled with great care. Please note the following: 
- Always observe correct installation position: ONLY install in correct fitting location in door. 
- Protect crash sensor from jolts and knocks. Crash sensors which have been dropped must NOT be used. Remove the crash sensor for bodywork operations at the door. 
- The crash sensor is adapted to the air volume inside the door: If the door is deformed, causing the air volume in the door to be reduced, the function of the crash sensor will be impaired. 
- Make sure the crash sensor is not badly soiled: Do not use compressed air near the crash sensor. Protect the crash sensor against filings or drilling swarf (e.g. on service installation of door loudspeakers). Do not use cavity sealant or oil sprays near crash sensor. 
- Protect against heat and cold: Protect crash sensor against heat, e.g. when painting or carrying out other body work. Crash sensors should never be exposed to temperatures of less than -40 °C (e.g. in non-air-conditioned aircraft cargo holds). 
- The crash sensor must be protected against moisture, both during storage and when installing. 
Ensure that the door is properly sealed when it is installed, otherwise the crash sensor may not function correctly. Please note the following: 
- Ensure correct fitting of all components (e.g. cover panel, loudspeaker, door trim). 
- The door trim clips provide a seal for the system. If necessary, renew door trim clips.

_

So proced with caution


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

and here is the beast :


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hadaak said:


> I removed the trim myself and here is what Audi say about this operation (something the Audi technician probably never read  ) :
> 
> _
> WARNING
> ...


Finally a half decent reply. Thanks for this. I had read the first section before, but the second section has some good info & as you say will proceed with caution. takes small bow.
Edit
Having read this again, the crash sensor is used to detect a pressure build up which would happen if the door was sealed and it was pushed in during a crash, so if the door trim is removed there is no chance of the sensor being activated as there could be no pressure build up.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

the minty1 said:


> Edit
> Having read this again, the crash sensor is used to detect a pressure build up which would happen if the door was sealed and it was pushed in during a crash, so if the door trim is removed there is no chance of the sensor being activated as there could be no pressure build up.


so no activation means no protection. if you get hit sideways riding without your trim installed correctly you may live or you may die 

So proceed with caution, even if some Audi technicians say otherwise :mrgreen:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Never knew it works on air pressure in the door. Always thought is would be a acceleration sensor.

Anyhow, the door as such is quite a leaky thing. I don't believe my door cards seal the door as the card doesn't touch the door frame and what about the drain holes for letting water get out of the door? And what if I drive with my window open, hence an opening in the door at the window seals where normally the glass sits? Hope Audi took that all into account...


----------



## fantic (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Brittian could you send me instructions on how to remove door panel as my window regulator is making a lot of noise.
Many Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Given the position of the sensor, is there any reason to believe that it would ever need to be removed to install new speakers or put dynamat inside the door? And, is the sensor attached to metal?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't see a reason to remove it to change speakers. I will take a look at how it is attached next time I remove the trim to finish the folding mirror mod, probably next weekend.


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

Window reg gone as well today!!

Can someone email me removal instructions for the door panel/card asap please

Windows stuck down a bit

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## DickoDude (Jul 19, 2011)

I could realy do with a copy of the PDF for 'Door panel removal' please .. I cant PM ! ! .. much appreciated 
regards Dicko 
I've just had the car into Audi for the window Reg. refit !! but the door handles now falling off ! cant keep paying crazy fees for these little jobs :-/

BIG THANKS to 'Brittan'... 'Really' pleased! As he sent me the PDF with the hr! And gave me a spelling lesson!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

DickoDude said:


> I could realy do with a copy of the PDF for 'Door panel removal' please .. I cant PM ! ! .. much appreciated
> regards Dicko [email protected]
> I've just had the car into Audi for the window Reg. refit !! but the door handles now falling off ! cant keep paying crazy fees for these little jobs :-/


OK, you've really got a copy.


----------



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi, can I have a copy please.

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

DiscoStu said:


> Hi, can I have a copy please.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks


Yes; another copy sent out.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

While you're at it, can I have one too, please...got a rattle in the door that is driving me insane....

[email protected] dot be

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jprieur (Mar 17, 2012)

Brittan,

Can you send one my way. [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the file...you da man


----------



## Luegolover (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello Brittan,

Could you send me a copy of the PDF please as I can't PM you.

[email protected]

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Turdface (Nov 11, 2011)

Cheers Brittan


----------



## General263 (Mar 17, 2012)

Brittan, I know this is a pain buddy but could you please forward me a copy of you mk2 door panel removal, need to replace electric window button. thanks


----------



## General263 (Mar 17, 2012)

Brittan
thanks for the file mate,much appreciated


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I recently had audio work done. The installers can't get the door panels to return to flush against the door frame. He said that no holes were blocked by Hushmatt, and he's at a loss as to why the door panels are sitting proud of the door frame by about 3mm.

I suspect that he has stretched the door panel mounts. I've been unable to locate a part number despite vigorous Googling. Can anyone tell me what I need to purchase so that the installers can get this resolved. (Cosmetically its horrible, but it is a safety issue since the door airbag sensor won't deploy if the door isn't sealed up properly).

Is it the little round retaining clips that stretch? Or, perhaps the parts that receive the tip of those clips that is damaged?

He said that it took tremendous force to get the door panels off, so more than likely he has stretched one or the other.

Thanks!
MGTT


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Does this look like the door clips that need to be replaced?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/8E0868243/ES260058/


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Any chance I could have a copy of the pdf too please [email protected]
My window's just stuck down and refuses to go up!!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

cw955 said:


> Any chance I could have a copy of the pdf too please [email protected]
> My window's just stuck down and refuses to go up!!!


Copy sent.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Does anyone have a guide for actually replacing the regulator, or is it straightforward enough once the trim is off?

I fitted a new 1 in a B5.5 Passat many moons ago and Im still having nightmares about it.

Realistically how long does the complete DIY process take?


----------



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Brittan,
If you could PM me a copy of the panel removal procedure would much appreciate it!
Yesterday morning had the dreaded kerrr-clunk on lowering the window... followed by grinding noises as it raised ... luckily enough! Repair kit being ordered just now.
Cheers,
Tony
[email protected]


----------



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

minttt said:


> Hi Brittan,
> If you could PM me a copy of the panel removal procedure would much appreciate it!
> Yesterday morning had the dreaded kerrr-clunk on lowering the window... followed by grinding noises as it raised ... luckily enough! Repair kit being ordered just now.
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## MattTDi (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Brittan, could i have a copy to as I want to fit puddle lights. [email protected]

thank you.
Matt


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Does this look like the door clips that need to be replaced?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/8E0868243/ES260058/


I ordered Audi part number 6Q0868243, $1.00 each, from my dealer. These appears to be the same part as that shown above.


----------



## Russellcole88 (May 16, 2012)

Hi Brittan,

I was wondering whether you could send me your instructions to take the door card off the new shape TT.

I am attempting to replace the regulator cable!

[email protected]

Thanks
Russ


----------



## Petebest (May 18, 2012)

Hi,

sorry to ask, but could I please have a copy of your guide. Drivers window is stuck down and I can't figure out how to get the panel off. I'm getting cold!

Thanks, Pete


----------



## Petebest (May 18, 2012)

sorry - address is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## b00ts (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

Could you send me the door panel removal guide please: [email protected]

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

b00ts said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you send me the door panel removal guide please: [email protected]
> 
> ...


The door panel removal guide, as expanded on by minttt and with additional pictures, is now available in the Mk2 Knowledge Base. viewtopic.php?f=43&t=278200


----------



## keilty7 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Could you send me the guide as well.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi brittan

That link hasn't got the pictures on would it be possible to send me the PDF

Thanks [email protected]


----------



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

Chrisdoc said:


> Hi brittan
> 
> That link hasn't got the pictures on would it be possible to send me the PDF
> 
> Thanks [email protected]


Details in the KB, but I've sent you a copy of the document I think you're looking for.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

minttt said:


> Chrisdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi brittan
> ...


Since he asked me I sent him my original door panel removal guide.

Take a look at what's in the KB now - as Chrisdoc has posted, your guides (which is what I linked to) no longer have any pictures in them. I think the pictures were hosted by Toshiba so I guess he has deleted them from his photobucket account.


----------



## minttt (Jul 18, 2008)

brittan said:


> minttt said:
> 
> 
> > Chrisdoc said:
> ...


Ah, ok .. I see that now.
If the photos can't be restored in the KB, I'll see if I can post in the main section.


----------



## rippey98 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi brittan

KB link does not have any pictures.

Can you send me the instructions with pics to [email protected] ?

Thank you in advance.

Thanks [email protected]


----------



## rich2891 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Brittan

Could you possibly email the instruction to remove the door panel on a MK2 TT as the instructions in the knowledge base dont have picture in
[email protected]

Thank-you in advance

Richard


----------



## BillyP (Jan 11, 2013)

Same here Brittan

If you please can send me the instructions with pictures to [email protected]. The passenger window doesn't close properly so I will have to open the door panel to have a look.

Thank-you in advance

BillyP


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

All done.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Me please 
mark AT linnhe DOT net


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

m-a-r-k said:


> Me please
> mark AT linnhe DOT net


You done too.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks.
Preparation for next project - install puddle light and door open reflector light and maybe folding mirror mod
yeah, I know, a glutton for punishment...


----------



## snoops (Mar 20, 2010)

Could we have a copy too please

Snoops-two at blueyonder dot co dot uk

Thank you in advance...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Busy day for door panels!


----------



## snoops (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## GusTTavoMX (Apr 21, 2009)

PLEASE I'd really appreciate the instructions, Im from Mexico and the dealer wants to charge me a lot o money!

gdavilab at hotmail dot com

Thanks in advance Brittan!!!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Another one sent.


----------



## Combustion (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello,

Is is possible if I can have one also. My window is wide open and it is super cold. :evil: :evil: 
Please Help I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you
[email protected] dot com


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Combustion said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is is possible if I can have one also. My window is wide open and it is super cold. :evil: :evil:
> Please Help I would greatly appreciate it.
> ...


Wouldn't want you to be cold - another one sent.


----------



## TTB42OLD (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

Could you also send me a copy of your door card removal document please?

Many thanks,


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TTB42OLD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you also send me a copy of your door card removal document please?
> 
> ...


Doc sent. You should remove or disguise your email address though - it may be gathered by bots and so increase your spam.

EDIT: Your email address was rejected by "the system" so doc not sent. Sorry.


----------



## TTB42OLD (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for yor advice, e mail address removed.

Forgive my knowledge of these things, but how do I send you my corrected e mail address again?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TTB42OLD said:


> Thanks for yor advice, e mail address removed.
> 
> Forgive my knowledge of these things, but how do I send you my corrected e mail address again?


See the Private Message on the Messages/Inbox tabs at the top of the page.


----------



## Stinger (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi

Could you also send me a copy of your door card removal document please?

Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Stinger said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you also send me a copy of your door card removal document please?
> 
> Thanks


Hello, welcome to the forum.

We're quite open and helpful here, even if your first post is asking for assistance rather than introducing yourself and your car. 

Have a look in the Knowledge Base at the top of the Mk 2 page - there's some info there.


----------



## peterritchie (May 1, 2013)

Hi There,

Yup another owner with a faulty window in a MK2. Any chance of sending me the door panel removal notes?

A thousand thanks!

Peter


----------



## bigjon2001 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Britten

New member here in need of a copy of your door panel removal document as I need to replace the main speaker on the drivers door of my mk 2 tt roadster in black. I'm a bit nervous because of all the electrics in the drivers door and I know the plastic clips are always tricky so I'm hoping it shows the spot the clips are. I've bought a removal tool to help. With your guidance document I'll feel happier.

Thanks in advance

Jon


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Could you send me a copy of your door card removal document? :roll:


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you send me a copy of.........

Only joking. This must be one of the most requested documents in the TT forum history. Brittan you must have the patience of a Saint. 
I don't know what it says about Audi this being requested so often. I have had the door trim off for other reasons, and I thought it was a PITA to get off without marking anything.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Brittan,
could I trouble you for a copy of your door panel removal doc. I'm thinking of ordering a repair kit and not waiting for a cold day in January 2014. :wink: . Thank you in advance.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

As posted above the much requested information is in the Knowledge Base at the top of the Mk 2 page in a guide written by MintTT and including his pictures.

Here: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=278200


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Jparnell11 (Nov 4, 2012)

Handy guide was looking for!! 
Thank you


----------



## Turbohead (Aug 27, 2013)

Brittain, can you send me a copy please?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry: No.

You'll find it much more convenient to look in the How To section of the Knowledge Base, here: viewforum.php?f=43


----------



## NickyHugo (Apr 11, 2014)

Have the same problem and cannot PM as as new to the forum! is there anyway to message the How Too doc?

many thanks!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

See my previous post and the link.


----------

